# Question about blocks



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

I usually work out of the Rosemead, CA location usually I’m assigned morning blocks that finish up around 12:30 or so, and I know that Rosemead also sometimes has blocks available at around 1:30 or 1:45 and then more blocks at around 4:45 or 5:00pm. So my question is, if I’m tapping to try to get a 1:30 block, but a 4:45 block pops up, does that mean that there won’t be any 1:30 block opening up at that point? I never knew if I should keep trying for the 1:30.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No. Say your block ends at 1 or 1:30 you won't see anything earlier. You could see a block start time the same as the other ends. 

It's a gamble one takes. Better to have your hand in the bush than wait to see it's a$$.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

You can potentially see an offer for 1:30 if the block ends before 4:45. It would be a 3hr block.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Rosemead has been tossing out many night blocks lately. Why?

No buenos!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Rosemead has been tossing out many night blocks lately. Why?
> 
> No buenos!


Why? It's because the van drivers have been returning packages undeliverable typically during the daytime when people are at work. Typically lots of apartments. I'm not saying flex drivers don't return packages. They do at a higher % per route than the van drivers.


----------

